

Docker Support Done Right - cnivolle
https://www.clever-cloud.com/blog/features/2014/12/17/releasing-docker/

======
preillyme
You mention that, "finally, both the hypervisors and the guests run finely-
tuned, bare-metal OSes, with only what’s needed, and nothing more." I'm
curious what bare-metal OS do you use?

~~~
clementd
The OS is exherbo ([http://exherbo.org](http://exherbo.org)), a source-based
distribution. The kernels are tuned for virtualization and the system is
overall very light.

~~~
preillyme
Okay cool thanks for sharing I'll check it out.

------
ferrantim
Congrats on adding Docker support. Looking forward to trying it out.

